# Heftiges Review-Bombing für Herr der Ringe Ringe der Macht



## AndreLinken (5. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Heftiges Review-Bombing für Herr der Ringe Ringe der Macht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Heftiges Review-Bombing für Herr der Ringe Ringe der Macht*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Fraggie0815 (5. September 2022)

Toxische Internet Bewertungen von Trollen zu Filmen und Serien haben mich noch nie davon abgehalten diese anzusehen und auch zu genießen.

Die Serie ist nicht perfekt aber große Unterhaltung. Im Vergleich zu den letzten Hobbit-Filmen ist das eine echte Steigerung. Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Folgen.


----------



## Fraggie0815 (5. September 2022)

Es ist heute ja schon (leider) "normal" wenn Serien und Filme im Internet "vernichtet" werden. Einfach nichts drauf geben.


----------



## CB75 (5. September 2022)

Mehr oder weniger anonym draufhauen ist großes Kulturgut in einer Welt des Social Media.
Ich bedaure all die Menschen, die eine Welt ohne Instagram, Twitter oder gar Internet nicht mehr kennen lernen durften (!)


----------



## Nevrion (5. September 2022)

Ich betreibe zwar kein Review Bombing, aber bei mir ist die Serie leider schon unten durch gewesen, bevor die erste Folge lief. Mit einer reichlich verlogenen Promo-Kampagne und dem bewussten, nicht gerade Lore-gerechten, Einfügen von Diversitäts-Figuren hat mir Amazon schon im Vorfeld zu verstehen gegeben, dass sich die Serie nicht an mich richten wird.

Was den Punkt um Galadriel betrifft. Hier stand schon wieder mal der Mary Sue Verdacht im Raum, aber ich habe mir davon kein Bild gemacht. Ich halte aber jede Wette, dass Lt. Hannah Stone aus dem im Februar 2023 erscheinenden Videospiel "Wanted: Dead" mit Sicherheit nicht darunter leiden wird, dass sie eine "starke Frau" darstellt.
Präsentation und Erzählung macht halt viel aus ....


----------



## Strauchritter (5. September 2022)

Fraggie0815 schrieb:


> Die Serie ist nicht perfekt aber große Unterhaltung. Im Vergleich zu den letzten Hobbit-Filmen ist das eine echte Steigerung. Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Folgen.


Oopsie, you said something super dumb.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich betreibe zwar kein Review Bombing, aber bei mir ist die Serie leider schon unten durch gewesen, bevor die erste Folge lief. Mit einer reichlich verlogenen Promo-Kampagne und dem bewussten, nicht gerade Lore-gerechten, Einfügen von Diversitäts-Figuren hat mir Amazon schon im Vorfeld zu verstehen gegeben, dass sich die Serie nicht an mich richten wird.



Nur blöd, wenn gerade diese Figuren einen guten Job machen. Hier wurden gute Schauspieler gecastet und ganz ehrlich: Es war mir beim Anschauen völlig egal, welche Hautfarbe die entsprechenden Figuren hatten.

Soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe, waren Tolkiens Beschreibungen detailliert auf einzelne Personen, wie Galadriel, jedoch eher vage zur Allgemeinheit der Spezies. Bei den Elben verwendete er oft das Wort "fair", was aber auch für "schön" stehen kann.
Viele Elben werden als eher weiß beschrieben, aber es gibt kein Statement, dass sie ALLE weiß sind.

Mir geht dieses Rumgeeiere um dieses Thema nur noch auf den Zeiger.


----------



## -JB- (5. September 2022)

Ich hatte mir nach der Preview nicht allzu viel versprochen und bin eigentlich eher positiv überrascht. Die Story kommt was arg langsam in Fahrt, aber insgesamt fühlte ich mich gut unterhalten. 0-Punkte-Wertungen kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen, 



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Oopsie, you said something super dumb.


Was ist an der Aussage von Fraggie denn bitte so "super dumb"?


----------



## Strauchritter (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Es war mir beim Anschauen völlig egal, welche Hautfarbe die entsprechenden Figuren hatten.


Aha. Warum dann der diverse Cast? 
Dann hätte ein "rein weißer" Cast es doch auch getan oder? Wenn es vollkommen unrelevant ist. 
Sprich es gibt einen anderen Grund, warum der Caster der Serie die Mendelschen Regeln gekonnt ignoriert hat 


-JB- schrieb:


> Was ist an der Aussage von Fraggie denn bitte so "super dumb"?


HdR > Hobbit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ringe der Macht.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Aha. Warum dann der diverse Cast?
> Dann hätte ein "rein weißer" Cast es doch auch getan oder? Wenn es vollkommen unrelevant ist.
> Sprich es gibt einen anderen Grund, warum der Caster der Serie die Mendelschen Regeln gekonnt ignoriert hat


Äh, doch.
Schauspieltalent. Wenn der Schauspieler oder die Schauspielerin beim Casting überzeugt hat, dann kriegt er oder sie die Rolle.
Ende der Geschichte.


----------



## McTrevor (5. September 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Aha. Warum dann der diverse Cast?
> Dann hätte ein "rein weißer" Cast es doch auch getan oder? Wenn es vollkommen unrelevant ist.
> Sprich es gibt einen anderen Grund, warum der Caster der Serie die Mendelschen Regeln gekonnt ignoriert hat
> 
> HdR > Hobbit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ringe der Macht.


Da musss man aber auch was geraucht haben, wenn unter dem Hobbit noch soviel Luft ist.


----------



## Strauchritter (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Äh, doch.
> Schauspieltalent. Wenn der Schauspieler oder die Schauspielerin beim Casting überzeugt hat, dann kriegt er oder sie die Rolle.
> Ende der Geschichte.





McTrevor schrieb:


> Da musss man aber auch was geraucht haben, wenn unter dem Hobbit noch soviel Luft ist.


Wenn es für dich angenehmer ist, denk dir einfach beliebig viele > weg. Die Reihenfolge ändert sich da dadurch nicht 
Im Übrigen bin ich Nichtraucher. Und 420 auch nicht mehr


----------



## Gast1664961002 (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Mir geht dieses Rumgeeiere um dieses Thema nur noch auf den Zeiger.



Danke, geht mir auch so. Es wird das kleinste Haar in der Suppe gesucht. Manchmal beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass man etwas sucht, nur um zu zeigen, was für ein toller Tolkien-Fachmann man doch ist. Der reinste Quatsch. Geht aber bei Star Wars genau so weiter. Sehr nervig.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

Klingt jetzt eher so, als werden massiv positive Reviews gekauft und jeder der es wagt zu kritisieren wird mit "Review Bombing" in den Medien niedergedrückt.

Da sieht man jetzt tatsächlich auch als Konsument das erste Mal so richtig die Macht von Amazon und wie sie, auch hier auf PC Games, die Medien manipulieren können, und alle machen brav mit, denn auch PC Games verdient sehr gut mit Amazon.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt eher so, als werden massiv positive Reviews gekauft und jeder der es wagt zu kritisieren wird mit "Review Bombing" in den Medien niedergedrückt.
> 
> Da sieht man jetzt tatsächlich auch als Konsument das erste Mal so richtig die Macht von Amazon und wie sie, auch hier auf PC Games, die Medien manipulieren können, und alle machen brav mit, denn auch PC Games verdient sehr gut mit Amazon.



Hmmm.....ich kann natürlich immer nur von mir ausgehen und kenne die Beweggründe für die Null Punkte Bewertungen nicht. Aber gerade eine Null Punkte Bewertung ist ja Quatsch. Zumindest wenn es um die Qualität geht. Das sind in meinen Augen vermutlich eher persönliche Befindlichkeiten. 

Davon auszugehen, dass positive Reviews gekauft werden, ist mir sehr weit hergeholt und schon etwas Gaming-Schwurblerisch.  Dass du im nächsten Satz von einer Manipulation der Medien durch Amazon sprichst, bestätigt das nur.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Hmmm.....ich kann natürlich immer nur von mir ausgehen und kenne die Beweggründe für die Null Punkte Bewertungen nicht. Aber gerade eine Null Punkte Bewertung ist ja Quatsch. Zumindest wenn es um die Qualität geht. Das sind in meinen Augen vermutlich eher persönliche Befindlichkeiten.
> 
> Davon auszugehen, dass positive Reviews gekauft werden, ist mir sehr weit hergeholt und schon etwas Gaming-Schwurblerisch.  Dass du im nächsten Satz von einer Manipulation der Medien durch Amazon sprichst, bestätigt das nur.


Siehe einfach die IMDB Rezensionen. Alles unter 6 Punkte wurde gelöscht. Freitag waren sie noch alle da und jetzt sind sie weg. Und ich rede hier nicht einmal von 1 Punkte Wertungen sondern eben auch von 4, 5 oder 6 Punkte Wertungen. 

Ich habe jetzt auch mit noch niemanden gesprochen, der die Serie gut fand, schon gar nicht 9 oder 10 Punkte wert. Der Tenor war eher stinklangweilig, schlechte Dialoge, miese Handlung voller Logiklöcher und Schwachsinn wie Galadriel schwimmt mal eben ein paar Wochen in voller Rüstung nach Mittelerde, sie ist ein Elb, die braucht auch Essen und Trinken sonst sterben auch die. 

Und es ist nichts neues, dass Kritiken gut ausfallen während die Konsumenten eher verhalten reagieren. Nur hier ist es eben extrem auffällig, wie da agiert wird, einschließlich des Versuches nicht begeisterte Nutzerwertungen als Review-Bombing darzustellen. 

Die logische Schlussfolgerung ist, dass Amazon hier alles tut um negative Kritik zu unterdrücken.

Null Punkte Wertungen gibt es übrigens auf kaum einer Seite, es geht in der Regel bei 1 los.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mit noch niemanden gesprochen, der die Serie gut fand....


Dann sprich doch mal mit mir und meiner Freundin. Wir fanden die ersten beiden Folgen toll und freuen uns riesig auf den Rest. 

Für mich klingt es eher so, als würden einige Leute nicht akzeptieren können, dass es auch Menschen gibt, denen es einfach sehr gut gefällt. Da geht man dann schnell davon aus, dass die sicherlich keine Ahnung von Tolkien haben und wahrscheinlich jeden Mist toll finden, den ihnen die bösen Leute von Amazon vorsetzen.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt eher so, als werden massiv positive Reviews gekauft und jeder der es wagt zu kritisieren wird mit "Review Bombing" in den Medien niedergedrückt.
> 
> Da sieht man jetzt tatsächlich auch als Konsument das erste Mal so richtig die Macht von Amazon und wie sie, auch hier auf PC Games, die Medien manipulieren können, und alle machen brav mit, denn auch PC Games verdient sehr gut mit Amazon.


Wenn ich sehe, dass der Stand der Serie bei Rotten Tomatoes gefühlt eine Sekunde nach Start der Serie bzw. der Reviewfunktion auf 30% steht, dann kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen. Vor allem, da gerade mal zwei Episoden gelaufen sind.
Das ist der erste Sturm an Leuten, die die Serie hassen wollen. Es war klar, dass auf die Serie erst mal ein Sturm des Hasses eingeht, der sich von einer lauten Minderheit zum Start entladen würde.
Ob man die jetzt löschen muss oder nicht, um der Verzerrung Herr zu werden, sei mal dahingestellt.

Da muss man jetzt auch nicht die große Verschwörung aufmachen dahinter suchen.
Btw: Dein Argument mit den gekauften, positiven Meinungen schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe.
Ich habe es so gehalten: Ich ignoriere die überschwänglichen Reviews im Vorfeld und die lächerlich schlechten Reviews der User.
Außerdem bilde ich mir ein eigenes Bild und siehe da: Die Serie ist gut. Kein Meisterwerk bisher, aber definitiv gut.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mit noch niemanden gesprochen, der die Serie gut fand, schon gar nicht 9 oder 10 Punkte wert. Der Tenor war eher stinklangweilig, schlechte Dialoge, miese Handlung voller Logiklöcher und Schwachsinn wie Galadriel schwimmt mal eben ein paar Wochen in voller Rüstung nach Mittelerde, sie ist ein Elb, die braucht auch Essen und Trinken sonst sterben auch die.


Du hast die ersten zwei Episoden der Serie also nicht geschaut, oder?

Galadriel schwimmt nicht in "voller Rüstung" durchs Meer, sondern in einem Leibchen, dass die Haut bedeckt. Außerdem ist nicht klar, wie lang sie schwimmt.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Dann sprich doch mal mit mir und meiner Freundin. Wir fanden die ersten beiden Folgen toll und freuen uns riesig auf den Rest.
> 
> Für mich klingt es eher so, als würden einige Leute nicht akzeptieren können, dass es auch Menschen gibt, denen es einfach sehr gut gefällt. Da geht man dann schnell davon aus, dass die sicherlich keine Ahnung von Tolkien haben und wahrscheinlich jeden Mist toll finden, den ihnen die bösen Leute von Amazon vorsetzen.


Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden. Wenn es dir gefällt, gut. Aber es gibt auch immer Leute, denen etwas nicht gefällt und das ist auch okay. Was nicht okay ist, ist diese Stimmen zu unterdrücken.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Außerdem bilde ich mir ein eigenes Bild


Das einzig sinnvolle, das man tun kann. Oder die Meinung von Freunden, Familie, Bekannten etc einholen, denen man vertraut. Irgendwelche Trollportale wie Tomate und meta hab ich seit je her ignoriert.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass der Stand der Serie bei Rotten Tomatoes gefühlt eine Sekunde nach Start der Serie bzw. der Reviewfunktion auf 30% steht, dann kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen. Vor allem, da gerade mal zwei Episoden gelaufen sind.
> Das ist der erste Sturm an Leuten, die die Serie hassen wollen. Es war klar, dass auf die Serie erst mal ein Sturm des Hasses eingeht, der sich von einer lauten Minderheit zum Start entladen würde.
> Ob man die jetzt löschen muss oder nicht, um der Verzerrung Herr zu werden, sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> ...



Wer länger auf IMDB ist, der kennt es aber eher so, die ersten Rezensionen und Wertungen sind überschwenglich positiv, es dauert Wochen bis Monate, bis sich das Bild durchmischt. 

Bei Kritiken ist es genauso, vor Release kommen ausschließlich überschwänglich positive Tests, genau wie bei Spielen, weil die entweder a) gekauft sind oder b) der Publisher nur Reviews erlaubt mit mindestens einer 9 vorne. 

Die reinen Wertungen ohne Text lagen bei IMDB anfänglich so bei 6,2 herum, inzwischen bei 6,8. Das beißt sich jetzt aber gewaltig mit den ganzen 9 und 10 Sterne Texten, die da auftauchen.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer länger auf IMDB ist, der kennt es aber eher so, die ersten Rezensionen und Wertungen sind überschwenglich positiv, es dauert Wochen bis Monate, bis sich das Bild durchmischt.
> 
> Bei Kritiken ist es genauso, vor Release kommen ausschließlich überschwänglich positive Tests, genau wie bei Spielen, weil die entweder a) gekauft sind oder b) der Publisher nur Reviews erlaubt mit mindestens einer 9 vorne.
> 
> Die reinen Wertungen ohne Text lagen bei IMDB anfänglich so bei 6,2 herum, inzwischen bei 6,8. Das beißt sich jetzt aber gewaltig mit den ganzen 9 und 10 Sterne Texten, die da auftauchen.


Siehe mein letzter Satz. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass Amazon möglicherweise auf Reviews im Vorfeld Einfluss genommen hat. Aber du machst ja im Grunde nichts anderes, als die, die Reviewbombing sehen.
Nämlich alle unter Generalverdacht stellen.

Wie du schreibst, kann man die Aggregatorseiten erst Wochen oder Monate nach Release wirklich Ernst nehmen, denn auf beiden Seiten entwerten die schwarzen Schafe. Einerseits steht gleich der Verdacht da, dass man gekauft wurde, obwohl man potenziell was ganz ehrlich gut findet und andererseits gilt man als Hater, obwohl man echte Kritik hat.
Einzig weil es gerade zu Anfang eben die enormen Extreme gibt.

Und das macht diese Aggregatorseiten vor allem zum Start eines Produkts, hinfällig.


----------



## Toni (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe, waren Tolkiens Beschreibungen detailliert auf einzelne Personen, wie Galadriel, jedoch eher vage zur Allgemeinheit der Spezies. Bei den Elben verwendete er oft das Wort "fair", was aber auch für "schön" stehen kann.
> Viele Elben werden als eher weiß beschrieben, aber es gibt kein Statement, dass sie ALLE weiß sind.


Wegen dir und deiner Reddit-Referenz musste ich mich übrigens in die Lore stürzen und habe jetzt sehr viel Ahnung von Alben, Elben, etc. aber ja, die Diskussion ist schwierig.


Strauchritter schrieb:


> Dann hätte ein "rein weißer" Cast es doch auch getan oder? Wenn es vollkommen unrelevant ist.


Genau das hat niemand bestritten, Farbenblindheit in Filmen und Serien beim Casting schafft gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle Schauspieler ausgewählt zu werden. Und am Ende ändert es nichts an der Qualität einer Serie. persönlich wird man immer etwas an dem Aussehen von bestimmte Schauspielern auszusetzen haben, weil man sich die Rolle anders vorgestellt hat. Ging mir selbst auch schon so, einfach, weil die Haarfarbe falsch war (im Vergleich zum Buch), aber Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich halt.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt eher so, als werden massiv positive Reviews gekauft und jeder der es wagt zu kritisieren wird mit "Review Bombing" in den Medien niedergedrückt.
> 
> Da sieht man jetzt tatsächlich auch als Konsument das erste Mal so richtig die Macht von Amazon und wie sie, auch hier auf PC Games, die Medien manipulieren können, und alle machen brav mit, denn auch PC Games verdient sehr gut mit Amazon.


Wie schon jemand gesagt hat, sind unmengen von 1-Punkte Bewertungen absoluter Quatsch und fällt unter die Definition Review-Bombing. Das heißt nicht, dass es keine gekauften Bewertungen gibt, das lässt sich nur leider weniger einsehen.
Wir haben im übrigen keine Kooperation mit Amazon und sind komplett unabhängig.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei Kritiken ist es genauso, vor Release kommen ausschließlich überschwänglich positive Tests, genau wie bei Spielen, weil die entweder a) gekauft sind oder b) der Publisher nur Reviews erlaubt mit mindestens einer 9 vorne.


Das halte ich für ein persönliches Empfinden, gibt auch genug Tests, die vor Release erscheinen, die nicht so hohe Wertungen haben. Oder du übertreibst hier aus stilistischen Gründen?


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die reinen Wertungen ohne Text lagen bei IMDB anfänglich so bei 6,2 herum, inzwischen bei 6,8. Das beißt sich jetzt aber gewaltig mit den ganzen 9 und 10 Sterne Texten, die da auftauchen.


Es beißt sich eben auch mit den 1 Punkte Bewertungen. Im Zweifel halte ich die 6.8 für sehr realistisch, sollten die Reviews oben gekauft sein (was ich absolut nicht einschätzen kann, ich habe die Serie noch nicht schauen können) ansonsten was Carlo gerade geschrieben hat^^)


----------



## McTrevor (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden. Wenn es dir gefällt, gut. Aber es gibt auch immer Leute, denen etwas nicht gefällt und das ist auch okay. Was nicht okay ist, ist diese Stimmen zu unterdrücken.


Wer unterdrückt die denn? Die finden die Serie doch weiter Scheiße. Ein Grundrecht, diese Meinung auf der Internet-Seite eines kommerziellen Anbieters stehen zu haben existiert nicht. Die schlechten Bewertungen zu löschen ist sicher nicht elegant, aber andersherum gibt es auch kein Grundrecht auf Reviewbombing. Und nach zwei Folgen einer Staffel gibt jeder mit einem Funken Verstand eh einen feuchten Kehricht auf Reviews im Internet.

Und wo ist der Schaden? Wenn denen das Thema so wichtig ist schreiben sie in drei Wochen dann nochmal: "Dunkler Elb! 1/5 Sterne weil ich keine 0 geben kann". Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden. 10 mit Copy Pasta. 

Ich verstehe diesen Empörungswahnsinn im Internet einfach nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Siehe mein letzter Satz. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass Amazon möglicherweise auf Reviews im Vorfeld Einfluss genommen hat. Aber du machst ja im Grunde nichts anderes, als die, die Reviewbombing sehen.
> Nämlich alle unter Generalverdacht stellen.
> 
> Wie du schreibst, kann man die Aggregatorseiten erst Wochen oder Monate nach Release wirklich Ernst nehmen, denn auf beiden Seiten entwerten die schwarzen Schafe. Einerseits steht gleich der Verdacht da, dass man gekauft wurde, obwohl man potenziell was ganz ehrlich gut findet und andererseits gilt man als Hater, obwohl man echte Kritik hat.
> ...


Richtig
Aber genau deswegen ist diese einseitige News eben auch nicht sonderlich durchdacht.


Toni schrieb:


> Genau das hat niemand bestritten, Farbenblindheit in Filmen und Serien beim Casting schafft gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle Schauspieler ausgewählt zu werden. Und am Ende ändert es nichts an der Qualität einer Serie.



Natürlich ändert sich was, die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Welt geht komplett verloren, wenn in einem Film, Spiel etc. da mit einmal Leute auftauchen, die dort geschichtsmäßig schlicht nichts verloren haben.


----------



## Strauchritter (5. September 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Wegen dir und deiner Reddit-Referenz musste ich mich übrigens in die Lore stürzen und habe jetzt sehr viel Ahnung von Alben, Elben, etc. aber ja, die Diskussion ist schwierig.


Da würd ich mich beim Carlo bedanken, Lorewissen ist immer gut Telefonjoker für Günther Jauch!


Toni schrieb:


> Genau das hat niemand bestritten, Farbenblindheit in Filmen und Serien beim Casting schafft gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle Schauspieler ausgewählt zu werden. Und am Ende ändert es nichts an der Qualität einer Serie. persönlich wird man immer etwas an dem Aussehen von bestimmte Schauspielern auszusetzen haben, weil man sich die Rolle anders vorgestellt hat. Ging mir selbst auch schon so, einfach, weil die Haarfarbe falsch war (im Vergleich zum Buch), aber Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich halt.


Bin ich ganz bei dir. 
Ich "hate" die Serie jetzt einfach noch etwas weiter und irgendwann wenn alle Folgen da sind schau ich es mir an. Vermutlich find ich die Serie dann gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber das verrate ich euch dann nicht. 
Hab ein Image als Hardcore HDR Fanboy zu verlieren


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Wer unterdrückt die denn? Die finden die Serie doch weiter Scheiße. Ein Grundrecht, diese Meinung auf der Internet-Seite eines kommerziellen Anbieters stehen zu haben existiert nicht. Die schlechten Bewertungen zu löschen ist sicher nicht elegant, aber andersherum gibt es auch kein Grundrecht auf Reviewbombing. Und nach zwei Folgen einer Staffel gibt jeder mit einem Funken Verstand eh einen feuchten Kehricht auf Reviews im Internet.
> 
> Und wo ist der Schaden? Wenn denen das Thema so wichtig ist schreiben sie in drei Wochen dann nochmal: "Dunkler Elb! 1/5 Sterne weil ich keine 0 geben kann". Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden. 10 mit Copy Pasta.
> 
> Ich verstehe diesen Empörungswahnsinn im Internet einfach nicht.


Der Schaden ist, es ist Manipulation. 

Wenn Leute wie hier glauben kommerzielle Anbieter lügen nicht, dem ist eben nicht mehr zu helfen.

Review-Bombing wiederum ist relativ einfach durchschaubar.


----------



## groe69 (5. September 2022)

Optisch und Soundmäßig finde ich die Serie bisher sehr ansprechend, nah bei den bisherigen Verfilmungen der Ring-Bücher, und freue mich auf die nächsten Folgen. Da ich fast alles von Tolkien mehr als einmal gelesen habe, weiß ich, dass es schwer wird, die ganzen Figuren in einer Story unterzubringen. Ich kann mich aber mit Galadriel, wie dargestellt, mehr als anfreunden. Bei Elrond bin ich bisher zwiegespalten. Wieso sie nicht Hugo Weaving (oder einen jüngeren Schauspieler, der ihm ähnlich sieht) wieder als Elrond genommen haben, mit etwas verjüngtem Aussehen, kann ich nicht beantworten. Aber Robert Aramayo hat wenig Ähnlichkeit mit einem jungen Hugo Weaving und ist mir bisher etwas unsympathisch. Die Zwerge fand ich gut dargestellt, auch wenn Tolkien der Meinung war, es gäbe eigentlich nur wenige Zwergfrauen und hier dafür zu viele gezeigt wurden. Die Haarfüßler als Vorfahren der Hobbits fand ich auch gut dargestellt und ich denke, der Grund für die Aufgabe ihres Nomadentums und ihre anschließenden Sesshaftigkeit wird noch in der Serie auftauchen. Und bzgl. der parallel angelaufenen Serie "House of the Dragons"  braucht sich "Ringe der Macht" nicht zu verstecken, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert sich was, die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Welt geht komplett verloren, wenn in einem Film, Spiel etc. da mit einmal Leute auftauchen, die dort geschichtsmäßig schlicht nichts verloren haben.


Ja, aber genau das ist ja nicht gegeben.
Es gibt soweit ich das jetzt gelesen habe, KEINE Aussage, dass Elben, Zwerge, Haarfüßer, usw. nicht auch PoC sein können. Es gibt genaue Beschreibungen zu einzelnen Personen und einzelnen Gruppen, aber nur vage Aussagen zur Allgemeinheit der Spezies. Dementsprechend geht da nichts verloren, weil es nie da war.

Wenn, dann geht nur was in deiner Vorstellung verloren, weil du denkst, die müssten alle weiß sein. Und da kommen wir dann wieder in die Bereiche des unterbewussten Alltagsrassismus, der uns alle betrifft und eben noch Teil unserer Gesellschaft ist.
Aber das ist dann dein Problem bzw. ein Gesellschaftsproblem und kein Problem der Serie.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Wenn, dann geht nur was in deiner Vorstellung verloren, weil du denkst, die müssten alle weiß sein. Und da kommen wir dann wieder in die Bereiche des unterbewussten Alltagsrassismus, der uns alle betrifft und eben noch Teil unserer Gesellschaft ist.
> Aber das ist dann dein Problem bzw. ein Gesellschaftsproblem und kein Problem der Serie.



Du kannst ja völlig zufrieden sein, wenn in einer Mittelalterserie jemand eine Digitaluhr an der Wand hängen hat, mich persönlich stört so was.

Es geht nicht um Weiß sondern es geht um das verdammte Setting. Wenn ich einen Film sehe der um das Jahr 1000 nach Christus spielt, dann haben:
in Afrika: Weiße und Asiaten nichts da verloren
in Europa: Schwarze und Asiaten da nichts verloren
in Asien: Schwarze und Weiße da nichts verloren.

PUNKT!

Und es ist nun mal biologisch auch noch völlig albern eine Kommune mit wenigen 100 Leuten die abgeschieden auf einem kleinen Kontinent leben divers zu gestalten. Je nachdem wo diese Insel angesiedelt ist sehen die Leute dort so oder so aus aber eben NICHT einer so der andere so, denn wenn die da so leben, dann wären die längst durchmischt worden also es wäre eine Community aus Mischlingen aber eben gerade nicht aus reinrassigen Schwarzen oder Weißen bestehend.

Und was Tolkien beschrieben hat ist völlig klar, die Möglichkeit der PoC die da plötzlich sein soll ist nur so eine Woke Interpretation.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst ja völlig zufrieden sein, wenn in einer Mittelalterserie jemand eine Digitaluhr an der Wand hängen hat, mich persönlich stört so was.
> 
> Es geht nicht um Weiß sondern es geht um das verdammte Setting. Wenn ich einen Film sehe der um das Jahr 1000 nach Christus spielt, dann haben:
> in Afrika: Weiße und Asiaten nichts da verloren
> ...


Kannst du mir auf der Landkarte unserer Erde dann zeigen, wo genau Mittelerde verortet ist, damit wir genau festlegen können was für Schauspieler da mitspielen dürfen? 
Würde mich echt mal interessieren, auf welchem Kontinent das liegt. Falls dir das jetzt gerade nicht einfällt, dann nehme ich auch gerne die geografische Lage von Valinor auf unserer Erde.

(Vielleicht reden wir hier aber auch über ein FANTASY-Werk und dieses trotzige Fuß aufstampfen ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn, da wir über ein fiktives Werk sprechen. Aber wirklich nur vielleicht. )



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was Tolkien beschrieben hat ist völlig klar, die Möglichkeit der PoC die da plötzlich sein soll ist nur so eine Woke Interpretation.


Dann zeig doch mal bitte die eine Stelle, wo er genau schreibt, dass ALLE Elben weiß sind.  Es ist nämlich eben nicht so klar, wie du es hier suggerierst.
Hier wird detailliert beschrieben, warum du die Stelle wohl nicht finden wirst: 



__ Reddit
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/tolkienfans/comments/swjaxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Garfield1980 (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Siehe einfach die IMDB Rezensionen. Alles unter 6 Punkte wurde gelöscht. Freitag waren sie noch alle da und jetzt sind sie weg. Und ich rede hier nicht einmal von 1 Punkte Wertungen sondern eben auch von 4, 5 oder 6 Punkte Wertungen.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt auch mit noch niemanden gesprochen, der die Serie gut fand, schon gar nicht 9 oder 10 Punkte wert. Der Tenor war eher stinklangweilig, schlechte Dialoge, miese Handlung voller Logiklöcher und Schwachsinn wie Galadriel schwimmt mal eben ein paar Wochen in voller Rüstung nach Mittelerde, sie ist ein Elb, die braucht auch Essen und Trinken sonst sterben auch die.
> 
> ...


Galadriel  schwimmt nicht in voller Rüstung, sie hat diese bis auf den Dolch auf dem Boot komplett abgelegt. Es ist auch nicht bekannt wie lange sie schwimmt.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Kannst du mir auf der Landkarte unserer Erde dann zeigen, wo genau Mittelerde verortet ist, damit wir genau festlegen können was für Schauspieler da mitspielen dürfen?
> Würde mich echt mal interessieren, auf welchem Kontinent das liegt. Falls dir das jetzt gerade nicht einfällt, dann nehme ich auch gerne die geografische Lage von Valinor auf unserer Erde.
> 
> (Vielleicht reden wir hier aber auch über ein FANTASY-Werk und dieses trotzige Fuß aufstampfen ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn, da wir über ein fiktives Werk sprechen. Aber wirklich nur vielleicht. )


Auch ein fiktives Werk, gerade wenn der Autor so viel Wert auf Authentizität gelegt hat, folgt Regeln. Und hier wird im Namen der Political Correctness das Urwerk mit Füßen getreten.

Und Sachen wie: Kannst du mir zeigen wo Mittelerde auf der Karte ist, kannst du dir sonstwo hin schieben, das ist Polemik und das weißt du.


----------



## Toni (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert sich was, die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Welt geht komplett verloren, wenn in einem Film, Spiel etc. da mit einmal Leute auftauchen, die dort geschichtsmäßig schlicht nichts verloren haben.


Das Problem ist doch letztlich, dass die meiste Litaratur auf der nunmal ein großteil von Serien und Filmen basieren in einer eurozentrisch Gesellschaft etabliert und verfasst wurde. Viele Geschichten aus anderen Kulturen sind entweder nicht vertextlich, weil man nicht die möglichkeit hatte oder sind durch verchristlichung eh unkenntlich gemacht. 

Wenn man jetzt aber immer alles perfekt einheitlich darstellt, wie es historisch ggf. korrekter wäre, dann hast du einfach keine Repräsentation. Und für mich geht es bei Repräsentation nur darum, dass sich Kinder wiederfinden, die durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen Hautfarben machen und wo sonst schnell Ausgrenzung aufkommt. Und da ist mir persönliches empfinden eigentlich egal. 

Der vergleich mit Gegenständen hinkt, weil es hier eben um Menschen geht


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Galadriel schwimmt nicht in voller Rüstung, sie hat bis auf ihren Dolch die komplette Rüstung auf dem Boot abgelegt. Es ist auch nicht bekannt wie lange sie schwimmt.


Sie schwimmt von einem Kontinent zum anderen. Versuche du mal mit so einem Dolch über Nacht von Dänemark nach Schweden zu schwimmen... mal sehen, wie weit du kommst.


Toni schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch letztlich, dass die meiste Litaratur auf der nunmal ein großteil von Serien und Filmen basieren in einer eurozentrisch Gesellschaft etabliert und verfasst wurde. Viele Geschichten aus anderen Kulturen sind entweder nicht vertextlich, weil man nicht die möglichkeit hatte oder sind durch verchristlichung eh unkenntlich gemacht.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt aber immer alles perfekt einheitlich darstellt, wie es historisch ggf. korrekter wäre, dann hast du einfach keine Repräsentation. Und für mich geht es bei Repräsentation nur darum, dass sich Kinder wiederfinden, die durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen Hautfarben machen und wo sonst schnell Ausgrenzung aufkommt. Und da ist mir persönliches empfinden eigentlich egal.
> 
> Der vergleich mit Gegenständen hinkt, weil es hier eben um Menschen geht


Jede Kultur hat ihre eigenen Geschichten. 

Bin gespannt wie realistisch und toll du es findest, wenn bei Chaka Zulu plötzlich Weiße mitspielen, die da ganz normal im Kral mit leben.


----------



## Toni (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie realistisch und toll du es findest, wenn bei Chaka Zulu plötzlich Weiße mitspielen, die da ganz normal im Kral mit leben.


wäre ok für mich: Ich finde es schön, wenn Medien zeigen, dass es keinen Unterschied gibt zwischen Hautfarben, sondern die Unterschiede durch kulturelle, soziologische und strukturelle Gegebenheiten entstehen.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch ein fiktives Werk, gerade wenn der Autor so viel Wert auf Authentizität gelegt hat, folgt Regeln. Und hier wird im Namen der Political Correctness das Urwerk mit Füßen getreten.


Ich warte weiterhin auf die Belegung dieser Aussage. Wo wird das Urwerk mit Füßen getreten? Es gibt da keine klare Aussage, die von Tolkien getroffen wurde.

Von dem ganzen Stoff, der in der Serie vorkommt gibt es ja nicht mal eine richtige Vorlage, da dieser Teil nur aus Bruchstücken besteht für die man eben auch etwas dazu bzw. umdichten muss.
So funktioniert das aber eben bei Adaptionen.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Sachen wie: Kannst du mir zeigen wo Mittelerde auf der Karte ist, kannst du dir sonstwo hin schieben, das ist Polemik und das weißt du.


Du hast hier den vorn und hinten hinkenden Vergleich mit der echten Welt aufgemacht und dass da ja bitte alles so bleibt, wie es ist.
Es ist ein fiktives Werk mit Elben, Zwergen, Haarfüßern, Zauberern und Fabelwesen und daher nicht vergleichbar mit der Realität.



> Sie schwimmt von einem Kontinent zum anderen. Versuche du mal mit so einem Dolch über Nacht von Dänemark nach Schweden zu schwimmen... mal sehen, wie weit du kommst.


Sie ist auch eine Elbin und schwimmt außerdem nur so lange, bis sie auf Schiffbrüchige trifft.


----------



## matrixfehler (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie schwimmt von einem Kontinent zum anderen. Versuche du mal mit so einem Dolch über Nacht von Dänemark nach Schweden zu schwimmen... mal sehen, wie weit du kommst.



Nicht vergleichbar. Galadriel ist eine Elbin. Und wie wir schon bei Legolas gesehen haben, besitzen Elben in den Tolkinschen Filmen eine nahezu unerschöpfliche Ausdauer und verfügen über unnatürlich hohe körperliche Fähigkeiten - speziell wenn wir es hier meiner Kriegerin zu tun haben, die wahrlich meisterhaft zu bezeichnen ist.


----------



## bide (5. September 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> wäre ok für mich: Ich finde es schön, wenn Medien zeigen, dass es keinen Unterschied gibt zwischen Hautfarben, sondern die Unterschiede durch kulturelle, soziologische und strukturelle Gegebenheiten entstehen.



Naja wenn es aber unlogisch wird, ist keinem geholfen.


----------



## Feuerstern (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal bitte die eine Stelle, wo er genau schreibt, dass ALLE Elben weiß sind.  Es ist nämlich eben nicht so klar, wie du es hier suggerierst.
> Hier wird detailliert beschrieben, warum du die Stelle wohl nicht finden wirst:
> 
> 
> ...


Bei aller Lieber aber wenn wir jetzt schon anfangen Übersetzungen umzudeuten in ein uns genehmeres Schema was schon heute eher selten ist und in Zeiten Tolkiens nie genutzt wurde, dann kann man anfangen einfach immer alles offen anzunehmen.

Tolkien beschreibt die Elfen immer als blass, weiß oder hellhäutig und es gibt nicht eine einzige Textzeile in welchem sie als dunkel oder gar schwarz beschrieben werden. Es gibt sie einfach nicht. Da nun aufzuführen dass Tolkien ja auch nirgendwo sagt sie wären nicht schwarz ist dann wirklich albern. 

Tolkien hat seine Völker beschrieben und so bspw. auch die schwarzen Numenor beschrieben, wodurch diese das einzige Mischvolk darstellen in welchem es weiße, schwarze und Mischlinge gibt, genauso wie wie weitere schwarze Völker in denen es wiederum keine weißen gibt dokumentiert sind wie die Harad.

Die Forderung dass doch Tolkien hätte schrieben müssen alle sind weiß ist einfach absurd, weil es anhand seiner wiederkehrenden Beschreibungen bereits klar war und sowas auch irgendwo abstrus zu lesen wäre ala "Ach übrigens die ganzen Elben sind weiß nur zur Info, habe zwar schon 15 Elben so beschreiben, aber ich will nur nochmal sichergehen." 

An den Numenor sieht man auch das Tolkien da explizit war wenn es darum ging ob es eine einheitliche Optik gab oder nicht. Bei den Elben beschrieb er da zur Unterscheidung eben keine Hautfarben, sondern deren Geist, Kraft und Schönheit. Bei den Numenor dagegen gibt es die Hautfarbe als Unterscheidung, während der Geist, Kraft und Wille der schwarzen Numenor dem der weißen in nichts nachstand.


----------



## Angeldust (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Weiß sondern es geht um das verdammte Setting. Wenn ich einen Film sehe der um das Jahr 1000 nach Christus spielt, dann haben:
> in Afrika: Weiße und Asiaten nichts da verloren
> in Europa: Schwarze und Asiaten da nichts verloren
> in Asien: Schwarze und Weiße da nichts verloren.
> ...


Du hast in Geschichte auch gepennt oder?

Hast du einen blassen Dunst wie weit sich da römische Reich ausgebreitet hatte? Und vor allem wann? Die Europäer waren in Afrika... (Sklaven daher auch in Europa...)

Selbst die Asiaten (Mongolen) waren schon früh (um die 1300) rum Mitten in Europa.

Die Araber hatten um die 700 rum komplett Spanien besetzt...

Lesen bildet - dein Kommentar ist einfach nur nen Beweis für Alltagsrassismus.


----------



## Weltende (5. September 2022)

Ich find Amazons Doppelmoral super. Wenn unser dunkelhäutiger Elf in einer Taverne rassistisch angegangen wird, weil er ein Elf ist...


----------



## Wamboland (5. September 2022)

Ich finde es halt albern einer solchen Serie 0-1 Punkt/stern whatever zu geben. DAS hat sie in keinem Fall verdient.

Man kann die Erzählweise, Dialoge und auch das Casting kritisieren, aber selbst dann wäre sowas einfach nicht fair bewertet. Ebenso ist das keine 10 - egal was man sagt.

Ich fand sie sehr gut und freue mich auf Freitag - wenn ich eine Wertung abgeben müsste, dann wäre es eine 6.5. Je nachdem wie die Geschichte weitergeht sehe ich die Möglichkeit das es besser oder schlechter wird.

Wenn sie es voll vergeigen würde ich bis auf eine 3-4 runter gehen, aber alleine wie grandios die Welt präsentiert wird und wie gut es aussieht sorgt mMn schon für eine gewisse Grundwertigkeit. Wenn sie mich aber richtig abholen und wir eine in sich schlüssige Geschichte erleben, dann könnte ich mir auch eine Wertung um die 8-9 vorstellen.

Amazons größtes Problem sind mMn die fehlenden Rechte - dadurch müssen sie vieles umschiffen oder abändern. Das hilft ihnen sicherlich nicht, vor allem nicht bei den Hardcore Fans - zumindest nicht bei denen die diese Einschränkungen nicht berücksichtigen können.

Da wir ja nun wissen das die Rechte "nur" 750 Mio. $ (mehr?) gekostet hätten, frage ich mich warum Amazon die Rechte damals nicht "komplett" bekommen hat.


----------



## CB75 (5. September 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man unter bestimmte Artikel evtl. gar kein Forum mehr machen?
Irgendwie ziemlich dumm, wie da zum Teil rum geeiert wird.
Denn dann würde es eigentlich reichen, wenn jemand, dem die Serie nicht zusagt, einfach stillschweigend (eine Tugend!  )  aus- oder umschaltet, anstatt sich als DER Kinderzimmer-Influencer vor dem Herrn zu fühlen und sinnlose Diskussionen zu führen und geistigen Mü** zu posten - so wie ich es hier tue 
P.S.: wer sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt, war wohl dann auch gemeint   Alle anderen natürlich nicht...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Kannst du mir auf der Landkarte unserer Erde dann zeigen, wo genau Mittelerde verortet ist, damit wir genau festlegen können was für Schauspieler da mitspielen dürfen?
> Würde mich echt mal interessieren, auf welchem Kontinent das liegt. Falls dir das jetzt gerade nicht einfällt, dann nehme ich auch gerne die geografische Lage von Valinor auf unserer Erde.
> 
> (Vielleicht reden wir hier aber auch über ein FANTASY-Werk und dieses trotzige Fuß aufstampfen ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn, da wir über ein fiktives Werk sprechen. Aber wirklich nur vielleicht. )
> ...


Ich dachte du wärst der tolle Tolkien/LotR Gelehrte hier, wie kann dir das dann nur entgangen sein... 
Das Auenland und die näheren Gebiete ist die idealisierte altertümliche Repräsentation Englands, die Harfüße, die Starren und die Falbhäute - stellvertretend für die Angeln, Sachsen und Jüten, die sich von Dänemark bzw. dem Flensburger Fjord nach England aufmachten.
Da hat Tolkien recht direkt kopiert auch die beiden Hobbitbrüder die als erstes ins Auenland kamen bzw. es besiedelten sind stellvertetend für Hengest & Horsa.
Außerdem kommen praktisch alle Nachnamen der Hobbits auch in der Realität in England vor. 
Isengart und Mordor waren stellvertretend für das schwer industrialisierte England - sie wurden vom "Schwarzen Land" inspiriert eine vollkommen durch Schwerindustrie verschandelte Gegend die Tolkien aus seiner Jugend kannte.
Rohan ist von den Angelsachsen abgeleitet.
Es ist generell seid langem usus unter den "Fachleuten", daß Tolkien eine Mythologie für England entwickeln wollte - ein zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast persilweißes England.
Der Rest von dir und Konsorten ist der krampfhafte Versuch irgendwie seine Woke-Agenda als mit Tolkien konform zu definieren.
Hätte Tolkien heutzutage es anders geschrieben, weniger die Menschen aus Harad und die Ostlinge als Bösewichte hingestellt und die Menschen aus diesen Gebieten - wie Baranor aus Shadow of Mordor - eingepflegt?
Gut möglich.
Aber nur möglich und nicht Fakt.
Andererseits wird der gute Mann auch etwas heilig gesprochen - ja er war gegen die Nazis, andererseits befürwortete er die Nationalisten unter Franco und war die längste Zeit seines Lebens ein sehr gläubiger Katholik, was an sich ja nichts schlechtes ist, aber es wird wohl allen klar sein wie die Einstellung eines fast schon erzkonservativen Katholiken vor bald 100 Jahren zu bestimmten Themen wie LGBTQ ausgesehen hätte.
Es war immer noch eine andere Zeit.


----------



## pineappletastic (5. September 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es ist generell seid langem usus unter den "Fachleuten", daß Tolkien eine Mythologie für England entwickeln wollte - ein zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast persilweißes England


Tolkien am 08.02.1967:

The action of the story takes place in the North-west of ‘Middle-earth’, equivalent in latitude to the coastlands of Europe and the north shores of the Mediterranean. But this is not a purely ‘Nordic’ area in any sense. If Hobbiton and Rivendell are taken (as intended) to be at about the latitude of Oxford, then Minas Tirith, 600 miles south, is at about the latitude of Florence. The Mouths of Anduin and the ancient city of Pelargir are at about the latitude of ancient Troy


----------



## Nevrion (5. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Nur blöd, wenn gerade diese Figuren einen guten Job machen. Hier wurden gute Schauspieler gecastet und ganz ehrlich: Es war mir beim Anschauen völlig egal, welche Hautfarbe die entsprechenden Figuren hatten.
> 
> Soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe, waren Tolkiens Beschreibungen detailliert auf einzelne Personen, wie Galadriel, jedoch eher vage zur Allgemeinheit der Spezies. Bei den Elben verwendete er oft das Wort "fair", was aber auch für "schön" stehen kann.
> Viele Elben werden als eher weiß beschrieben, aber es gibt kein Statement, dass sie ALLE weiß sind.
> ...


Ich versuch das Grundproblem mal verständlicher rüber zu bringen und schweife mal rüber zu den Vergessenen Reichen. Wenn du dort einen schwarzen Schauspieler für einen Elfen castest, dann kann der per se nur noch ein Wildelf oder Dunkelelf sein, wenn man's gut erklären kann vielleicht ein verfluchter Hochelf.
Das lässt sich zwar nicht 1 zu 1 auf Herr der Ringe ummünzen, aber auch bei Mittelerde gibt es Rassen, Völker und Kulturen und ein Zwerg wird auch dort nicht einfach per Zufall schwarz geboren. Die Hautfarbe muss irgendwo her kommen und da wird's das ganz schnell, ganz schwammig mit den möglichen Erklärungsversuchen.

Klar gibt es Leute, die das nicht stört, aber denen verbiete ich ja auch nicht sich an der Serie zu erfreuen. Dennoch erwarte ich ein Mindestmaß an Verständnis für Leute wie mich, die darin ihre Immersion gestört stehen. Das ist nichts persönliches gegen die Schauspieler, es geht hier einfach um das große Ganze.


----------



## Calewin (5. September 2022)

pineappletastic schrieb:


> Tolkien am 08.02.1967:
> 
> The action of the story takes place in the North-west of ‘Middle-earth’, equivalent in latitude to the coastlands of Europe and the north shores of the Mediterranean. But this is not a purely ‘Nordic’ area in any sense. If Hobbiton and Rivendell are taken (as intended) to be at about the latitude of Oxford, then Minas Tirith, 600 miles south, is at about the latitude of Florence. The Mouths of Anduin and the ancient city of Pelargir are at about the latitude of ancient Troy


Davon mal abgesehen, dass es sich immer noch um eine Fantasy Welt, aber mit realen Vorbildern handelt…also wieviele dunkelhäutige Leute gab es in den genannten Gebieten in Zeiten des angelehnten Früh-(Fantasy)-Mittelalters? Hier geht es nicht um gut gebräunte Mediterrane, sondern um Leute afrikanischer Herkunft.


CB75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man unter bestimmte Artikel evtl. gar kein Forum mehr machen?
> Irgendwie ziemlich dumm, wie da zum Teil rum geeiert wird.
> Denn dann würde es eigentlich reichen, wenn jemand, dem die Serie nicht zusagt, einfach stillschweigend (eine Tugend!  )  aus- oder umschaltet, anstatt sich als DER Kinderzimmer-Influencer vor dem Herrn zu fühlen und sinnlose Diskussionen zu führen und geistigen Mü** zu posten - so wie ich es hier tue
> P.S.: wer sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt, war wohl dann auch gemeint   Alle anderen natürlich nicht...


Kommt da noch was oder bleibst bei dem Geblubber?
Selektive Wahrnehmung kann so schön sein, stimmt’s?


----------



## Calewin (5. September 2022)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Du hast in Geschichte auch gepennt oder?
> 
> Hast du einen blassen Dunst wie weit sich da römische Reich ausgebreitet hatte? Und vor allem wann? Die Europäer waren in Afrika... (Sklaven daher auch in Europa...)
> 
> ...


Ja und wo sind dann die ganzen Sklaven in HDR, die der einzige Grund für andersfarbige Mitglieder von ansonsten höchst homogen agierenden Völkern wären?
Wo sind die die Zwergensklaven, Elbensklaven und Hobbitsklaven?
Wieso nur schwarz/weiß. Es müßten sich doch auch mal die Farben vermischt haben, wenn’s denn schon so hingenommen wird. Wo sind die Kinder mit gemischter Hautfarbe zwischen Schwarz und Weiß?
Also hat man sie doch nur aus reiner PC da hineingesetzt und somit gänzlich daneben.
Und wo sind sie alle hin zu Beginn des 3. Zeitalters?


----------



## CB75 (5. September 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, dass es sich immer noch um eine Fantasy Welt, aber mit realen Vorbildern handelt…also wieviele dunkelhäutige Leute gab es in den genannten Gebieten in Zeiten des angelehnten Früh-(Fantasy)-Mittelalters? Hier geht es nicht um gut gebräunte Mediterrane, sondern um Leute afrikanischer Herkunft.
> 
> Kommt da noch was oder bleibst bei dem Geblubber?
> Selektive Wahrnehmung kann so schön sein, stimmt’s?


*kiss*  —>. 
Ich hab dich auch lieb
Wie gesagt… wer sich angesprochen fühlte…


----------



## Kahlmoix (5. September 2022)

ick hoffe inständig das in den nächsten Folgen keine schwulen oder lesbischen Figuren auftauchen weil dann brennt das Internet    
Wie kann man sich an Hautfarben stören? ich würde es verstehen wenn Galadriel aufeinmal schwarz wäre aber wegen nem Elb oder den Haarfüssen? auch wenns jetzt wieder kälter wird, einfach mal Fenster auf Kipp und ruhig durchatmen


----------



## ichmusssagen (5. September 2022)

"Äh, doch.
Schauspieltalent. Wenn der Schauspieler oder die Schauspielerin beim Casting überzeugt hat, dann kriegt er oder sie die Rolle.
Ende der Geschichte. "


Also da habe ich von den Schauspielern und Regisseuren etwas ganz anderes gelesen, nämlich dass der diverse Cast die Serie moderner machen soll, ein breiteres Publikum ansprechen soll, etc. Es handelt sich um eine gezielte politische und absatzfördernde Maßnahmen.

Das Problem aus künstlerischer Perspektive wird dann, dass Figuren nicht im Sinne der Erzählung kreiert werden, sondern nach bestimmten Rastervorgaben, was häufig zu inkonsistenten Ergebnissen führt.

Der Shitstorm ist dadurch natürlich nicht zu begründen, der ist bei vielen eher politisch motiviert, aber das heißt nicht, dass die Schauspielerauswahl so banal ist, wie Du es darstellst.


----------



## MEnduszat (5. September 2022)

Uuuh Leute ich kann nich mehr. Seit einer viertel Stunde kriege ich hier einen Lachflash nach dem anderen.
Ist das hier ein Comedyforum oder meinen das alle ernst?
Wird hier wirklich über Genetik bzw. die Mendelschen Vererbungsregeln in einer Fantasywelt diskutiert?
Jemand schrieb das er sich in seiner Immersion gestört fühlt. Nicht bei Drachen, Hexenmeistern, Zauberei oder einem halbnackten Mann der wie ein Meteorit, einen Krater hinterlassend, auf dem Boden aufschlägt und dabei völlig unverletzt bleibt. Nein das stört niemanden. Aber wenn ein dunkelhäutiger Elb erscheint.....zack ist die Immersion futsch und man fühlt sich so sehr getrieben, das man sogleich ins Internet geht und seinen Unmut über dunkelhäutige Fantasyfiguren jedem vor die Füsse kotzt der sich nicht rechtzeitig ausloggen konnte.
Es stört sich auch niemand an der Körpergröße der Halblinge (ist ja schliesslich ne Fantasygeschichte, da ist alles möglich), aber wehe einer hat einen dunklen Teint, nein mein Herr da hört der Spass auf, das geht überhaupt nicht.
Ooooh man, solche Foren sollte man gebunden als Buch rausbringen. Damit mehr Menschen was zu lachen haben.

Ich hoffe das in den nächsten Folgen noch homosexuelle Zwerge und Trans-Elben auftauchen.
Das gibt dann so manchen Leuten hier den Rest. Dann fliegt denen der Draht aus der Mütze und kriegen 200 Puls.


----------



## McTrevor (5. September 2022)

Und der gesegnete Prophet Tolkien stieg von seinem Berg herab und verkündete die heilige Schrift. Und seine Gefolgsleute gingen in die Welt hinaus und kommunizierten und bewahrten seine Vision. Doch so einfach war es nicht. Es gab erlaubte Änderungen und Interpretationen. Diese wurden allgemein akzeptiert und es gab wenig Gerede darum. Aber es gab auch blasphemische und ketzerische Interpretationen dieser Vision (dunkle Hautfarbe!!!). 

Aber am Ende wurde alles gut. Die erlesensten und gläubigsten Jünger zogen gleich den Kreuzrittern mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln durchs Internet und bewahrten erfolgreich die unschuldigen Geister durch Reviewbombing vor der Kontamination mit der schmutzigen Interpretation des heiligen Werks.

Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, shitstormen sie noch heute.


----------



## AgentDynamic (5. September 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Weiß sondern es geht um das verdammte Setting. Wenn ich einen Film sehe der um das Jahr 1000 nach Christus spielt, dann haben:
> in Afrika: Weiße und Asiaten nichts da verloren
> in Europa: Schwarze und Asiaten da nichts verloren
> in Asien: Schwarze und Weiße da nichts verloren.
> ...


Also grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir, zumindest in dem Kontext mit Tolkiens Vorlage.
Man kann wohl von einer gewissen konsequenten Glaubwürdigkeit sprechen und der Versuch, die Geschichte so halbwegs in sich konsistent zu halten.
Bei Star Trek erlebt man ja momentan auch ein Kanon-Bruch nach dem anderen, wobei die vorigen Serien es schon nicht immer so ernst genommen hatten.
Aber:
Die Einteilung der Ethnien auf die Kontinente ist dann doch eher überspitzt, finde ich.
Denn geschichtlich ist es nicht ganz so klar gezeichnet.
Klar, die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Kölln anno 1602 oder noch früher auf einen asiatischen Mitbürger zu treffen war sehr sehr sehr gering.
Aber nicht unmöglich.
Selbst im alten Rom, Alexandria oder anderen größere Städten der Antike gab es offenbar ein buntes Treiben (im doppelten Sinne...).
Was ich sagen will ist, das unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten es durchaus zu solchen Migrationen selbst in Mittelerde gekommen sein könnte.
Bzw. das man es innerhalb des fiktiven Universums glaubwürdig erklären kann.
Gerade das macht die ganze Diskussion absurder als sie ohnehin schon ist.

Was die Reviews angeht, so dürfen sich wohl beide Seiten an die Nase fassen.
Die Review-Bomber, die die Serie nur zu offensichtlich schlecht reden wollen.
Und die Macher, ihren Einfluss gelten machen aber somit eine Art "Streisand-Effekt" produzieren.
Es hilft dabei auch nicht, der einen Seite Alltagsrassismus vorzuwerfen und der anderen, von der Big Company gekauft zu sein. ^^


----------



## AgentDynamic (6. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bp1QW4RepAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## PhalasSP (6. September 2022)

Also mich hat die Schauspielerin für Galadriel auch nicht überzeugt.
Und die Integration der Farben in alle Völker Mittelerde ist nur aus politischen Grund passiert und passt nun einmal nicht zu der Welt.
Es hat ihnen scheinbar nicht gereicht „nur“ Menschen farbig zu machen, wovon es in Mittelerde auch eine ganze Menge gibt, nur standen die wohl nicht im Fokus der Story zu diesem Zeitpunkt und war Amazon nicht ausreichend…


----------



## Bonkic (6. September 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ausgerechnet den könig der trolle als beispiel für einen nicht-troll zu zitieren, grenzt aber schon an satire; oder ist es tatsächlich welche? und er hat 180k likes für seinen tweet bekommen: oh wow, musk würde auch für ein foto seines letzten großen geschäfts hunderttausende oder millionen likes einsammeln.   

wider erwarten kann ich dem aber doch was abgewinnen: diese ganzen troll-votes machen es ernsthaften bzw ernst zu nehmenden kritikern tatsächlich schwerer durchzudringen. die diskussion um die qualität der serie wird dem ganzen blabla über bartlose zwerge und schwarze elben überlagert. das kann irgendwie nicht sinn der sache sein.


----------



## Calewin (6. September 2022)

CB75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man unter bestimmte Artikel evtl. gar kein Forum mehr machen?
> Irgendwie ziemlich dumm, wie da zum Teil rum geeiert wird.
> Denn dann würde es eigentlich reichen, wenn jemand, dem die Serie nicht zusagt, einfach stillschweigend (eine Tugend!  )  aus- oder umschaltet, anstatt sich als DER Kinderzimmer-Influencer vor dem Herrn zu fühlen und sinnlose Diskussionen zu führen und geistigen Mü** zu posten - so wie ich es hier tue
> P.S.: wer sich jetzt angegriffen fühlt, war wohl dann auch gemeint   Alle anderen natürlich nicht...


Vielleicht sollte man gewisse Artikel und Themen auf einer Spieleseite auch nicht auf Teufel komm raus exerzieren.
Das wird mit Absicht gemacht, um Klicks zu generieren. Dann regen sich künstlich Moderatoren und Redakteure drüber auf; dabei ist es doch genau das, was beabsichtigt wird, es sei denn, man hätte vergessen vom wem und was man lebt und bezahlt wird. 
Kontroverse Themen erzeugen Klicks und die braucht man. So ein Scheiß hier generiert manchmal allein hundert Kommentare, von den zählbaren Klicks ganz zu schweigen. Ein Test zu einem Spiel interessiert manchmal keine Sau mehr. So ist die beschissene Welt geworden.
Und das künstliche Aufregen von den Autoren dieses Mülls oder von Redakteuren ist nur noch lächerlich.
Kann den ganzen Saftladen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Strauchritter (6. September 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Und das künstliche Aufregen von den Autoren dieses Mülls oder von Redakteuren ist nur noch lächerlich.
> Kann den ganzen Saftladen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


Beim ersten Teil deines Posts bin ich bei dir, bei dem zitierten Teil muss ich widersprechen.
Ich denke nicht, dass sich Carlo und Toni künstlich aufregen, sondern es ist ganz einfach ihre Weltanschauung und allgemeine Einstellung PoC in Ringe der Macht (oder anderen Serien/Filmen/Medien) als normal und nicht störend zu empfinden. Soweit so fein.
Dir (und mir teilweise) geht das anders, was mMn. auch fein ist. 
Wen es nicht stört kann ja die Serie schauen und Spaß damit haben und wen es stört der schaut sie eben nicht.
Oder schaut sie doch, hat aber nicht so viel Spaß wie die anderen^^ 
Von daher versteh ich nicht so ganz den Wirbel um das Thema im Allgemeinen. Leben und leben lassen.  
Was sich genau beide "Fraktionen"  davon erhoffen hier im Forum zu "debattieren" darüber weiß ich nicht.
Die Chance das Jeff hier reinliest und sich denkt "Oh no! Die haben recht, zu viele/wenig diverse Casts in meinen Prime Serien/Filmen!" erachte ich als eher gering xD


----------



## Toni (6. September 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Und das künstliche Aufregen von den Autoren dieses Mülls oder von Redakteuren ist nur noch lächerlich.
> Kann den ganzen Saftladen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


Offensichtlich sind wir hier nicht einer Meinung, aber uns als Redaktion die Meinung abzusprechen, ist ... bestenfalls irritierend. Wieso sollten wir uns "künstlich aufregen"? Was unterscheidet unseren Diskussionsdrang von deinem? 



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass sich Carlo und Toni künstlich aufregen, sondern es ist ganz einfach ihre Weltanschauung und allgemeine Einstellung PoC in Ringe der Macht (oder anderen Serien/Filmen/Medien) als normal und nicht störend zu empfinden. Soweit so fein.
> Dir (und mir teilweise) geht das anders, was mMn. auch fein ist.


<3


----------



## Calewin (6. September 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Offensichtlich sind wir hier nicht einer Meinung, aber uns als Redaktion die Meinung abzusprechen, ist ... bestenfalls irritierend. Wieso sollten wir uns "künstlich aufregen"? Was unterscheidet unseren Diskussionsdrang von deinem?


Es wäre schön, auch mal eine eigene Meinung zu haben und nicht stets das Fähnchen grad im Trend-Wind flattern zu lassen.
Apropos: Wie es geht, jemandem eine Meinung abzusprechen, das haben Redakteure höchstselbst vorgemacht.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (6. September 2022)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> ....
> An den Numenor sieht man auch das Tolkien da explizit war wenn es darum ging ob es eine einheitliche Optik gab oder nicht. Bei den Elben beschrieb er da zur Unterscheidung eben keine Hautfarben, sondern deren Geist, Kraft und Schönheit. Bei den Numenor dagegen gibt es die Hautfarbe als Unterscheidung, während der Geist, Kraft und Wille der schwarzen Numenor dem der weißen in nichts nachstand.


Das ist doch sehr hilfreich und auch der erste ausführliche Kommentar in Richtung Lore. Ich danke für die Ausführlichkeit, denn das war sehr aufschlussreich. Ich bin auch nicht so tief in der Lore drin und konnte eben nur das wiedergeben, was ich über die Jahre stellenweise so recherchiert habe.



Nevrion schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Leute, die das nicht stört, aber denen verbiete ich ja auch nicht sich an der Serie zu erfreuen. Dennoch erwarte ich ein Mindestmaß an Verständnis für Leute wie mich, die darin ihre Immersion gestört stehen. Das ist nichts persönliches gegen die Schauspieler, es geht hier einfach um das große Ganze.



Am Ende wollte ich eher aufzeigen, dass diese ganze Diskussion einfach extrem müßig ist. Hier geht es um ein vergleichsweise so marginales Detail, was imo einfach nicht stark ins Gewicht fällt, wenn man mal ehrlich ist. Vor allem, wenn man sieht, dass der angesprochene Elb bspw. sogar der Einzige in der Serie ist, der sich mal so wirklich, wie ein Elb verhält im Vergleich zu den Elben in Lindon.
Ich glaube, da gibt es noch so viel größere Diskussionspunkte, wo die Serie von der Lore abweicht. Trotzdem wird dann bei der Hautfarbe von Personen so ein riesiges Fass aufgemacht.



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Von daher versteh ich nicht so ganz den Wirbel um das Thema im Allgemeinen. Leben und leben lassen.
> Was sich genau beide "Fraktionen"  davon erhoffen hier im Forum zu "debattieren" darüber weiß ich nicht.


Naja es ist ja der Sinn von Diskussionen, seine Meinungen auszutauschen. Ich persönlich finde es zeitweise sehr angenehm und anregend, mit Leuten eine (vielleicht auch mal hitzigere) Diskussion zu führen. Leider hat sich die Diskussionskultur im Netz in der letzten Zeit stark ins negative verkehrt, weil sich niemand mehr für andere Meinung öffnet, sondern nur noch sein Weltbild als allgemeingültig ansieht. Deswegen freue ich mich immer über vernünftige Diskussionsteilnehmer. 
Ich bin da auch nicht von befreit und muss mich da immer wieder mal einnorden. 

Denn im besten Falle geht man aus so einer Diskussion mit mehr raus, als man reingegangen ist.
Im besten Falle kann man den Diskussionspartner besser verstehen und umgekehrt. 



Calewin schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, auch mal eine eigene Meinung zu haben und nicht stets das Fähnchen grad im Trend-Wind flattern zu lassen.
> Apropos: Wie es geht, jemandem eine Meinung abzusprechen, das haben Redakteure höchstselbst vorgemacht.


lol, ja klar, wenn man also nicht Anti gegen irgendwas oder exakt deiner Meinung ist, dann kann die Meinung ja nur "im Trend-Wind" flattern.
Du stufst unsere Meinung hier gerade ab und stellst sie als minderwertig dar, weil es ja nur Trend ist und wir unsere Meinung beim nächsten Mal wieder komplett ändern.
Gleichzeitig suggerierst du damit deine eigene Stärke, da DU ja sicherlich immer auf deiner Meinung beharrst.

Und im Zuge meines Ausflugs zur negativen Diskussionskultur und der negativen Diskussionsteilnehmer im Netz von weiter oben in diesem Kommentar, kann ich zu deinem Kommentar nur sagen: q.e.d.


----------



## Calewin (6. September 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> lol, ja klar, wenn man also nicht Anti gegen irgendwas oder exakt deiner Meinung ist, dann kann die Meinung ja nur "im Trend-Wind" flattern.
> Du stufst unsere Meinung hier gerade ab und stellst sie als minderwertig dar, weil es ja nur Trend ist und wir unsere Meinung beim nächsten Mal wieder komplett ändern.
> Gleichzeitig suggerierst du damit deine eigene Stärke, da DU ja sicherlich immer auf deiner Meinung beharrst.
> 
> Und im Zuge meines Ausflugs zur negativen Diskussionskultur und der negativen Diskussionsteilnehmer im Netz von weiter oben in diesem Kommentar, kann ich zu deinem Kommentar nur sagen: q.e.d.


Erstens:
Ich stufe keine Meinung herab, ich habe gesagt, Ihr habt gar keine eigene.
Auf der könnte man dann auch beharren. Wieso nicht, ist schließlich eine Meinung.
Man kann natürlich auch der Meinung sein, eine Meinung zu haben, obwohl nicht erkennbar.

Zweitens:
Ich wiederhole, dass es gut ist, immer jemanden mit Deutungshoheit dabei zu haben.


----------



## Nevrion (6. September 2022)

ichmusssagen schrieb:


> "Äh, doch.
> Schauspieltalent. Wenn der Schauspieler oder die Schauspielerin beim Casting überzeugt hat, dann kriegt er oder sie die Rolle.
> Ende der Geschichte. "


Ah, dann heißt dass wenn Henry Cavill für die Rolle von Martin Luther King vorspricht und er der beste Schauspieler in der Audition ist, dann bekommt er die Rolle? Man muss ihn dann für die Verfilmung ja nur noch schwarz anmalen, oder wie?


MEnduszat schrieb:


> Uuuh Leute ich kann nich mehr. Seit einer viertel Stunde kriege ich hier einen Lachflash nach dem anderen.
> Ist das hier ein Comedyforum oder meinen das alle ernst?
> Wird hier wirklich über Genetik bzw. die Mendelschen Vererbungsregeln in einer Fantasywelt diskutiert?
> Jemand schrieb das er sich in seiner Immersion gestört fühlt. Nicht bei Drachen, Hexenmeistern, Zauberei oder einem halbnackten Mann der wie ein Meteorit, einen Krater hinterlassend, auf dem Boden aufschlägt und dabei völlig unverletzt bleibt. Nein das stört niemanden. Aber wenn ein dunkelhäutiger Elb erscheint.....zack ist die Immersion futsch und man fühlt sich so sehr getrieben, das man sogleich ins Internet geht und seinen Unmut über dunkelhäutige Fantasyfiguren jedem vor die Füsse kotzt der sich nicht rechtzeitig ausloggen konnte.
> ...


Was hier im Zuge des Lachanfalls übersehen wird, ist dass auch Fantasy gewissen Regeln folgt. Klar macht Magie vieles möglich, was man nicht unbedingt logisch oder technisch erklären muss und manch eine Aktion mutet an wie eine Superkraft, aber das macht die Figur nicht automatisch unverwundbar, sondern lediglich zu einem Typen mit zu viel Glück. (Wobei es natürlich auch Abseits von Herr der Ringe Erzählungen gibt, die das auf ein Chuck Norris Niveau treiben)

Auch eine Fantasy-Welt unterliegt gewissen Regeln und auch wenn es sowas in unserer Welt nicht gibt, unterliegen die Wesen in Herr der Ringe doch einer Art Rassenlehre. Mit anderen Worten - aus zwei kleinen, bärtigen, weißen Zwergen kann kein 2 Meter großer, schwarzer Zwerg mit Afro entstehen. Das würde die Erzählung abstrus und unglaubwürdig machen - zumindest für einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil der Konsumenten.

Ich weiß nicht ob es gut oder schlecht im Sinne des Anspruchsdenkens ist, wenn man (exemplarisch) Dinge wie eine falsche Hautfarbe für eine bestimmte Rasse im Geiste ohne Hürden wegschauen kann, so lange die Serie genug andere Anreize bietet (die auch nicht unbedingt Lore-Gerecht sein müssen), aber auf mich wirkt das Setting so als hätte man sich nur so viel Mühe gegeben, wie nötig war um seine eigene Vision von Tolkiens Welt umzusetzen, statt sich komplett an der Vorlage zu orientieren. Strittig wird es demnach aber immer sein, ob diese Art der "Nachbesserung" nun zum Besseren erfolgt ist oder ob man damit das Original mit unzureichend Respekt behandelt und vielleicht mit weiteren Ablegern dieser Art Stückchenweise verschandelt.


----------



## s3dr1ck (6. September 2022)

Ich finde es bisher ganz ok. Nur komme ich noch nicht darüber hinweg, dass Durin so übertrieben eingeschnappt war wegen Elrond und dass die Szene dann auch noch unnötig albern rübergebracht wurde ("Was hast Du dazu zu sagen?"). Das fand ich ein wenig unpassend und irgendwie bringt das mein Weltbild bezüglich Zwergen ins Wanken. Aber ansonsten bisher ganz unterhaltsam, wenn man das nicht durch die Nazi-Nerd Brille schaut und alles gesagte auf die Goldwaage legt.


----------



## Reaper1706 (6. September 2022)

@ Carlo Siebenhuener​Boah was stimmt mit dir eigentlich nicht??? Wie kann man diese Serie nur so schönreden??? Das ist mir unerklärlich! Um mal Klartext zu reden:

Wie Mittelerde auszusehen hat (inkl. der Rassen) wurde durch Peter Jackson bereits anhand von Der Herr der Ringe und Der Hobbit cineastisch festgelegt!!! Es ist GESETZ!!! D.h. es gibt dahingehend keinen Spielraum mehr, oder es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht Mittelerde - so wie diese Serie! Sie ist weder Mittelerde, noch Tolkien, denn der ganze Woke Mist hat dort einfach nichts zu suchen. PUNKT!

Boah ich könnte ausrasten, wenn ich so einen Quatsch lese, wie deine Kommentare! Wer diese Serie gut findet, hat weder Tolkien noch Peter Jackson's Adaptionen je geliebt!!! Schwarze Elben mit kurzen Haaren, schwarze Zwergenfrauen ohne Bart! Warrior Gayladriel! Das ich nicht lache...die Serie ist ein Witz oder maximal eine Parodie. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2022)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> *Wie Mittelerde auszusehen hat (inkl. der Rassen) wurde durch Peter Jackson bereits anhand von Der Herr der Ringe und Der Hobbit cineastisch festgelegt!!! Es ist GESETZ!!!*


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. September 2022)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> @ Carlo Siebenhuener​Boah was stimmt mit dir eigentlich nicht??? Wie kann man diese Serie nur so schönreden??? Das ist mir unerklärlich! Um mal Klartext zu reden:
> 
> Wie Mittelerde auszusehen hat (inkl. der Rassen) wurde durch Peter Jackson bereits anhand von Der Herr der Ringe und Der Hobbit cineastisch festgelegt!!! Es ist GESETZ!!! D.h. es gibt dahingehend keinen Spielraum mehr, oder es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht Mittelerde - so wie diese Serie! Sie ist weder Mittelerde, noch Tolkien, denn der ganze Woke Mist hat dort einfach nichts zu suchen. PUNKT!
> 
> Boah ich könnte ausrasten, wenn ich so einen Quatsch lese, wie deine Kommentare! Wer diese Serie gut findet, hat weder Tolkien noch Peter Jackson's Adaptionen je geliebt!!! Schwarze Elben mit kurzen Haaren, schwarze Zwergenfrauen ohne Bart! Warrior Gayladriel! Das ich nicht lache...die Serie ist ein Witz oder maximal eine Parodie. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


Hab mich selten so über einen Kommentar amüsiert. Danke für diese kleine Freude.


----------



## iluvatar79 (6. September 2022)

Hätten die Produzenten auf diesen woken diversity Quatsch verzichtet und sich strikt an Tolkiens vorlagen gehalten, hätte es auch nicht solche Shitstorms gegeben und alle wären zufrieden.


----------



## Toni (6. September 2022)

An dieser Stelle: 

Bitte achtet darauf nicht persönlich zu werden. Ich greife jetzt das letzte Beispiel auf, weil es am einfachsten ist, aber das ist nicht die einzige Stelle, wo das passiert ist und es ist auch auf beiden Argumentationsseiten vorgekommen


Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Boah was stimmt mit dir eigentlich nicht???



Die Diskussion ist aufgeheizt und emotional, aber dem Gegenüber seine Meinung abzusprechen oder sie schlecht zu reden, weil sie einem nicht passt, führt zu gar nichts. Daher möchte ich an einen ruhigeren Austausch erinnern, der nicht die Leute persönlich angreift. 

Zudem möchte ich nochmal darauf verweisen (wie schon in einem früheren Thread), dass "Woke" nicht der geeignete Begriff ist, da er aus einer komplett anderen Bewegung erwachsen ist und soviel bedeutet wie aufmerksam gegenüber alltagsrassistischen Dingen zu sein. Er ist bereits in den 30er-Jahren in der Afroamerikanischen Bewegung aufgekommen. 

Lieber von Diversity sprechen: Das heißt nicht, dass man Befürworter davon sein muss. Entsprechende Kommentare wurden auch nicht entfernt, weil wir den Austausch nicht gänzlich verhindern wollen, solange es nicht zu aufgeheizt und persönlich wird. 

(mir ist schon klar, dass das manchen Leuten zu PC ist, das ist aber ein moderiertes Internetforum und kein persönlicher Blog, wo wir versuchen an manchen Stellen auf das Wording zu achten)


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2022)

Es fehlt eigentlich noch die Pseudobeschwerde, was der ganze Bumms überhaupt hier zu suchen hat. Die Homepage heißt doch PCGames und was hat das mit PC Games zu tun? 😬


----------



## Jalpar (6. September 2022)

Leute, bleibt ein wenig objektiver! Zumindest ein kleines bißchen!

Sie Serie ist weder ein Totalreinfall, noch der Hit. Sie ist mittelmäßig. Die Kritik an Storytelling und Dialogen ist völlig berechtigt. Viele Szenen sind nicht mehr als Füller, die zur Handlung wenig bis gar nichts beigetragen. Ich selbst war ziemlich gelangweilt.

Noch ein kurzes Wort zu Galadriel:
Kein Mensch hat ein Problem mit "starken Frauen" oder "Frauen, die stark im Fokus stehen". Ich gehöre zu jenen, die die Bücher gelesen haben. Wenn man mir nicht auf die Nase gebunden hätte, wer das ist, hätte ich diese Frau nicht erkannt. Sie ist rachsüchtig und toxisch. Sympathie kam bei mir für sie jedenfalls nicht auf.

Wenn das das Frauenbild der Drehbuchautoren ist, dann frage ich mich, wo die ihre Nächste verbracht haben?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. September 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Es fehlt eigentlich noch die Pseudobeschwerde, was der ganze Bumms überhaupt hier zu suchen hat. Die Homepage heißt doch PCGames und was hat das mit PC Games zu tun? 😬


Kann ich aber beantworten. Aus dem selben Grund warum dir der Tankstelleninhaber Schokoriegel und Energy Drinks zu absoluten Schleuderpreisen hinterher wirft.   Gut, man kann es natürlich auch mit Herr der Augenringe Online oder so an den Haaren herbeiziehen.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (6. September 2022)

Wann war denn ein Werk im HDR Universum mal nicht langatmig? ^^


----------



## LuciusSolari (6. September 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Aha. Warum dann der diverse Cast?
> Dann hätte ein "rein weißer" Cast es doch auch getan oder? Wenn es vollkommen unrelevant ist.
> Sprich es gibt einen anderen Grund, warum der Caster der Serie die Mendelschen Regeln gekonnt ignoriert hat
> 
> HdR > Hobbit >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ringe der Macht.


Ja genau in einer Welt voller magischer Wesen auf die Einhaltung der mendelschen Regeln zu bestehen. Genau mein Humor.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst ja völlig zufrieden sein, wenn in einer Mittelalterserie jemand eine Digitaluhr an der Wand hängen hat, mich persönlich stört so was.
> 
> Es geht nicht um Weiß sondern es geht um das verdammte Setting. Wenn ich einen Film sehe der um das Jahr 1000 nach Christus spielt, dann haben:
> in Afrika: Weiße und Asiaten nichts da verloren
> ...


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Tolkien einige Menschenvölker explizit als "swarthy" beschrieben hat, oder?


----------



## matrixfehler (6. September 2022)

Yeah, geil was hier wieder abgeht.
Und vor allem sehe ich gleich, welche der Leute ich nie im echten Leben treffen möchte.

Aber um hier meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazu geben zu können (was weiß ich schon mit 25 Jahren Erfahrung in tolkienscher Fantasy)

a) was nicht ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen wurde, ist möglich (zB schwarze Elben)
b) die beschriebene Welt ist 60 Jahre alt. Diese Serie ist eine moderne Interpretation der gezeigten Ereignisse
c) bitte versucht nicht irdische, real existierende Verortungen mit einer Fantasy-Welt zu vergleichen. Auch wenn Tolkien sich in bestimmten Punkten hat inspirieren lassen, es ist eine *fantasy-welt*
d) Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich als Fan der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie (ich fand den Hobbit nicht soooo super im Vergleich), mag die Serie bisher ganz gerne.


----------



## Strauchritter (6. September 2022)

LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Ja genau in einer Welt voller magischer Wesen auf die Einhaltung der mendelschen Regeln zu bestehen. Genau mein Humor.


Lachen ist gesund, von daher: Gern geschehen. 
Tipp: Die beiden Smileys hinter dem Satz sind da nicht durch Zufall gelandet, des war schon geplant 
Des weiteren stammt der Satz inhaltlich 1:1 aus einem der positivsten Reviews die ich bisher zur Serie gelesen haben.
Aber selbst denen ist das dann doch, wenn auch nicht negativ, aufgefallen^^
Also chill mal deine Base oder wie ihr jungen Leute heute so speaked.


LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Tolkien einige Menschenvölker explizit als "swarthy" beschrieben hat, oder?


Dir ist auch klar, dass sich hier keiner über "swarthy Humans" echauffiert, sondern über Elben, Zwerge und Hobbits=?
Ich mein, Du hast des Satz da so hingeschrieben. Wenn du den Inhalt jetzt noch erfassen würdest. 10/10. 
So 6/10 für den Versuch.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (6. September 2022)

Ist ja auch nicht gut. Die Charaktere sind blass, die Story langweilig und das einzig Gute ist das CGI. 
Da muss man die neue GoT Serie loben, die den WokeKram weglässt und einfach eine gute Geschichte mit Charakteren liefert, die man einfach "fühlt".


----------



## Feuerstern (6. September 2022)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Leute, bleibt ein wenig objektiver! Zumindest ein kleines bißchen!
> 
> Sie Serie ist weder ein Totalreinfall, noch der Hit. Sie ist mittelmäßig. Die Kritik an Storytelling und Dialogen ist völlig berechtigt. Viele Szenen sind nicht mehr als Füller, die zur Handlung wenig bis gar nichts beigetragen. Ich selbst war ziemlich gelangweilt.
> 
> ...


Galadriel ist wie auch She-Hulk so eine sehr komische Trope die es seit einigen Jahren häufiger zu sehen gibt. Irgendwie soll das eine starke Frau darstellen, während das eigentlich typische Charakterzüge der Gegenspielerin in Romantik-Movies ist oder der Klischee-Nebenbösewicht ist, welcher die Helden in ihrem Tun ständig aufgrund eigener gefühlter Bedrohung behindert. 

Ist irgendwie so als hätten sie alle Daenarys als Vorbild und verstehen nicht dass der Charakter ab Staffel 6 eine Wandlung weg von der starken Frau hin zu einer von Zweifeln und Ängsten geplagten Despotin vollzieht.


----------



## MrFob (6. September 2022)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> Galadriel ist wie auch She-Hulk so eine sehr komische Trope die es seit einigen Jahren häufiger zu sehen gibt. Irgendwie soll das eine starke Frau darstellen, während das eigentlich typische Charakterzüge der Gegenspielerin in Romantik-Movies ist oder der Klischee-Nebenbösewicht ist, welcher die Helden in ihrem Tun ständig aufgrund eigener gefühlter Bedrohung behindert.
> 
> Ist irgendwie so als hätten sie alle Daenarys als Vorbild und verstehen nicht dass der Charakter ab Staffel 6 eine Wandlung weg von der starken Frau hin zu einer von Zweifeln und Ängsten geplagten Despotin vollzieht.


Naja, so wirklich sehe ich das irgendwie in den ersten beiden Folgen noch nicht. Bisher hat sie doch eigentlich kaum was gemacht. Also ich zumindest hatte jetzt in den ersten beiden Folgen noch keine richtig negativen vibes von ihr. Entschlossen, ja, selbstbewusst, ja, vielleicht auch ein bisschen dickkoepfig, ja aber bisher kann ich sie sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Ich finde das Konzept schon erstmal ganz gut, dass sie aufgrund ihrer Vergangenheit und der ganzen Geschichte mit ihrem Bruder das Potential hat, Mist zu bauen (und ich bin mir sicher, wir werden in der Serie auch noch sehen, dass sie einiges anstellen wird, was sicher fragwuerdig sein wird). Denke sie wird halt einer diese Charaktere sein, die lange auf einem recht schmalen morlaischen Grad wandeln.

Aber ihre Charakterentwicklung wird ziemlich sicher (und msus ja eigentlich) langfristig auf eine Art Katharsis hinauslaufen, in der sie am Ende einsieht, dass ihre persoenlichen Motive sie langfristig nicht weiterbringen werden. Denn sie muss ja zu dem Charakter werden, den wir dann in LotR sehen.

Ist jetzt alles nicht gerade das innvativste Konzept (und ich denke sie haben da sicher auch noch die eine oder andere Ueberraschung parat) aber ich glaube schon, dass man da eine interessante Story erzaehlen kann.


----------



## golani79 (7. September 2022)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> wie auch She-Hulk so eine sehr komische Trope die es seit einigen Jahren häufiger zu sehen


Ich will ja nix sagen, aber She-Hulk gibt es seit den 80ern ..


----------



## Desotho (7. September 2022)

Bei den Filmen war man doch am Ende auch nur froh, dass es mal kein Totalausfall war.


----------



## Martina (7. September 2022)

Hier sollten mal eine den Begriff Woke lernen - herje


----------



## wannenpumpe (7. September 2022)

Woke?
Ein absolut idiotischer Begriff der genau das Gegenteil dessen beschreibt, was die Spinner sind.
So verdreht, dass er nur aus einem globalen Thinktank entspringen kann.


----------



## Toni (7. September 2022)

Feuerstern schrieb:


> Galadriel ist wie auch She-Hulk so eine sehr komische Trope die es seit einigen Jahren häufiger zu sehen gibt. Irgendwie soll das eine starke Frau darstellen, während das eigentlich typische Charakterzüge der Gegenspielerin in Romantik-Movies ist oder der Klischee-Nebenbösewicht ist, welcher die Helden in ihrem Tun ständig aufgrund eigener gefühlter Bedrohung behindert.


Ich habe gestern die Folgen geschaut und ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass sie eine klassische, starke Frau darstellt, eben weil sie ständig gehetzt ist und dadurch ein bisschen Wahnsinn in sich trägt. Das dieht man an der Mimik der Schauspielerin, das kommt im Gespräch mit Elrond raus und geht d'accord mit ihren aberwitzigen Handlungen. 

Ja, sie ist eine starke Person, aber mit einem inneren Kampf, den ich fast schon übertrieben in den Vordergrund gestellt finde bzw. der etwas subtiler sein dürfte.


Martina schrieb:


> Hier sollten mal eine den Begriff Woke lernen - herje


Falls du dich auf mich beziehst: https://www.merriam-webster.com/wor...w sense of 'woke,and identified as U.S. slang.

Ansonsten lasse ich mich auch eines Besseren belehren, ich pachte ja nicht die Wahrheit für alle Themen


----------



## xdave78 (7. September 2022)

Für mich zeigt die Diskussion und das Bombing einmal mehr, dass die uneingeschränkte Vermehrung der Menschheit unter Wegnahme der natürlichen Auslese Blüten treibt, die kaum noch zu ertragen sind. Mir fallen dazu eigentlich nur noch eine Mange zynischer Wege ein, dies zu korrigieren  -aber wir sind ja auf dem besten Weg dahin und immer mehr Menschen  scheinen wie die Lemminge ja auch voller Enthusiasmus gen Abgrund zu drängen. Farewell!



Jalpar schrieb:


> Sie ist mittelmäßig.


Ach herrjeh, die "Serie" nach 2 Folgen direkt zu bewerten ist als würde man die Herr der Ringe" Filmtrilogie nach dem Vorspann rezensieren.


----------



## Feuerstern (7. September 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen, aber She-Hulk gibt es seit den 80ern ..


Dann weist du sicherlich auch das She-Hulk in den Comics nicht so drauf ist wie in der Serie. In den Comics hat sie eine sehr starke Moral und ist kein Biest nicht mal als Hulk. Auch würde sie nie so mit Banner umspringen wie sie es in der Serie tut.


----------



## Strauchritter (7. September 2022)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Für mich zeigt die Diskussion und das Bombing einmal mehr, dass die uneingeschränkte Vermehrung der Menschheit unter Wegnahme der natürlichen Auslese Blüten treibt, die kaum noch zu ertragen sind. Mir fallen dazu eigentlich nur noch eine Mange zynischer Wege ein, dies zu korrigieren  -aber wir sind ja auf dem besten Weg dahin und immer mehr Menschen  scheinen wie die Lemminge ja auch voller Enthusiasmus gen Abgrund zu drängen. Farewell!
> 
> 
> Ach herrjeh, die "Serie" nach 2 Folgen direkt zu bewerten ist als würde man die Herr der Ringe" Filmtrilogie nach dem Vorspann rezensieren.


Da ist jemand aber edgy aufgelegt heut


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. September 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Da ist jemand aber edgy aufgelegt heut


Tjoa. Wird aber ja noch erlaubt sein, die eigene Meinung zu sagen, zumal die ersten Folgen einer Serie ja ausschlaggebend für viele sind, ob man weiterschaut oder nicht. Ich hab nur die erste gesehen, und "mittelmäßig" wäre da auch mein Tonus. Sieht grandios aus, man sieht wieviel Geld und Mühe reinfloss, aber ich find fast alle Figuren grässlich unsympathisch. Mal sehen was Folge 2 kann.

PS: Folge 2 war schon besser. Die Zwerge haben's rausgerissen, Durin war einfach toll. Und seine "schwarze" Frau auch


----------



## xdave78 (7. September 2022)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Da ist jemand aber edgy aufgelegt heut


...naja was heißt "heute"? Sowohl die eine- als auch die andere Seite der Diskutierenden scheinen ja wirklich in ihrer unendlich kleinen Blase so dermaßen gefangen zu sein, dass es inzwischen an Lächerlichkeit kaum noch zu überbieten ist.

Wenn ich die "sogenannten Tolkien Experten" schon lese, denen das alles zu polished ist und ziemlich weit hergeleitet mit viel zu viel CGI und Dialogen die nicht in lupenreinem Latein in Versform vorgetragen werden. Alter - es ist ne Fantasy Welt die "basiert auf". Schau´s halt nicht an und lass mich mit deinem Leid in Ruhe.  Oder diejenigen die sich an der weiblichen Hauptdarstellerin aufgeilen oder den Hobbits-of-color. Hä? Gestern war es StarTrek oder Winnetou heute ist es eben diese Serie. Die Menschheit eskaliert an Nonsens .
Warum kann man sich nicht heutzutage einfach über eine Serie in einem beliebten Fantasy-Universum freuen und sich mit ner Tüte Popcorn auf die Couch knallen? Warum muss man denn alles so "pseudo intellektuell" (beiderseitig) hochstilisieren ohne zu merken wie unmöglich man sich damit macht?  

Was darf man denn heute überhaupt noch ansehen? Darf man überhaupt noch irgendwas ansehen? 
Für jedem Film, Serie, Buch, Artikel oder Kunstwerk findet sich garantiert ein "Experte" der mir erzählt, warum das Werk politisch nicht korrekt und 2022 gesellschaftlich nicht tragbar ist. Interessiert es mich: nope. 

Das gilt nicht nur für diese spezielle Serie sondern auch für sehr, sehr viele Diskussionen die gegenwärtig abgehen. 
So viele Palmen gibt es auf der Erde gar nicht, die man sich ins Gesicht schlagen möchte.

Sorry...TL;DR seh ich gerade.


----------



## ichmusssagen (7. September 2022)

xdave78 schrieb:


> [...]
> Warum kann man sich nicht heutzutage einfach über eine Serie in einem beliebten Fantasy-Universum freuen und sich mit ner Tüte Popcorn auf die Couch knallen? Warum muss man denn alles so "pseudo intellektuell" (beiderseitig) hochstilisieren ohne zu merken wie unmöglich man sich damit macht?
> 
> Was darf man denn heute überhaupt noch ansehen? Darf man überhaupt noch irgendwas ansehen?
> Für jedem Film, Serie, Buch, Artikel oder Kunstwerk findet sich garantiert ein "Experte" der mir erzählt, warum das Werk politisch nicht korrekt und 2022 gesellschaftlich nicht tragbar ist. Interessiert es mich: nope. [...]



Es handelt sich um eine der wichtigsten Fantasy Adaptionen und gleichzeitig die teuerste Serie aller Zeiten.
Außerdem geht es in der Auseinandersetzung um gesellschaftspolitische Themen, die für viele von Interesse sind. Entsprechend ist es für viele nicht mit reinem wegkonsumieren getan, es hindert Dich aber auch keiner daran, Du musst Dich ja an Debatten dieser Art nicht beteiligen, sondern kannst die Medien so nehmen, wie sie kommen.

Die meisten Teilmehmer solcher Debatten erhoffen sich ja einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Medienschaffenden zu nehmen, bishin zu Petitionen wie bei Game of Thrones. Inwiefern solcher Einfluss für Kunst gut ist, bleibt fraglich, gleichzeitig gibt es aber sowieso reichlich andere Einflüsse durch Firmenrichtlinien, etc. Extrem unter anderem bei den Star Wars Filmen, wo ständig Regisseure neu besetzt wurden ... soviel zur Kunst.

Die Thematik nun, wie Du es versuchst, möglichst oberflächlich abzuhaken, hilft meines Erachtens nicht weiter.


----------



## MrFob (7. September 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die Folgen geschaut und ich finde eigentlich nicht, dass sie eine klassische, starke Frau darstellt, eben weil sie ständig gehetzt ist und dadurch ein bisschen Wahnsinn in sich trägt. Das dieht man an der Mimik der Schauspielerin, das kommt im Gespräch mit Elrond raus und geht d'accord mit ihren aberwitzigen Handlungen.
> 
> Ja, sie ist eine starke Person, aber mit einem inneren Kampf, den ich fast schon übertrieben in den Vordergrund gestellt finde bzw. der etwas subtiler sein dürfte.


Hmmm, ok, habe ich irgendwie ein bisschen anders interpretiert bisher. Ich fand eigentlich nicht, dass sie irgendwas total verruecktes gemacht hat oder besonders wahnsinnig wirkt (siehe mein Post oben).



Spoiler



- Am Anfang, als sie da im Norden unterwegs sind war ich irgendwie eher auf ihrer Seite und fand ein bisschen krass, dass die Leute unter ihrem Kommando ihr da den Gehorsam verweigert haben. Die wirkten mMn jetzt eigentlich noch nicht so, als ob die schon total am Ende waeren oder so und den Kampf gegen den Schneetroll haben sie doch auch ganz gut hinbekommen. Und dann haben sie doch gerade erst mit dem Siegel den beweis gefunden, dass Sauron da durchgekommen ist. Kann auf jeden Fall verstehen, dass Galadriel da jetzt noch ein bisschen weiter schauen wollte.

- In den ganzen Konversationen unter den Elben (mit Elrond und Gil-Galad und so fand ich, dass beide Seiten eigentlich gute Punkte hatten. Und ja, Galadriel ist ziemlich auf diese Auseinandersetzung mit Sauron aus, wahrscheinlich zu viel aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich auch die anderen Elben hier etwas zu gechillt. Die wissen doch genauso gut, dass Sauron noch da draussen ist. Wrkte auf mich auch eher so wuerden die einfach nichts mehr davon hoeren wollen, was ja irgendwie auch keine Loesung ist.

- Ok, mitten auf dem Meer von einem Schiff zu springen, dass kann durchaus als verrueckt durchgehen. Allerdings fand ich diese ganze Szene so "fantastisch" (im Sinne von abgefahren), dass mir das ganze irgendwie fast schon metaphorisch vorkam (so wie in einer Bibelverfilmung oder so halt, wo an sich klar denkende Charaktere auch verrueckte Sachen machen - eben unter Gottes Eingebung oder was weiss ich - die dann gut ausgehen. So empfand ich das hier, wenn Galadriel der Meinung ist nicht sprichwoertlich "in's Licht zu treten" sondern "umzukehren" auch wenn das halt bedeutet das sie ins Wasser springt, dann ist das halt so und sie wird schon wissen was sie tut.



Also, wie gesagt, ich denke, dass sie ueber die Serie hinweg eine sehr gespaltene schwierige Figur sein wird. Aber von Wahnsinn habe ich da jetzt ehrlich gesagt eher nichts gesehen.


----------



## Toni (7. September 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hmmm, ok, habe ich irgendwie ein bisschen anders interpretiert bisher. Ich fand eigentlich nicht, dass sie irgendwas total verruecktes gemacht hat oder besonders wahnsinnig wirkt (siehe mein Post oben).
> 
> Also, wie gesagt, ich denke, dass sie ueber die Serie hinweg eine sehr gespaltene schwierige Figur sein wird. Aber von Wahnsinn habe ich da jetzt ehrlich gesagt eher nichts gesehen.


Hatte es auch wie gesagt eher an der Mimik und den ständig leicht aufgerissenen Augen festgemacht, wodurch sie oft gehetzt wird. Prinzipiell finde ich sie aber auch nachvollziehbar, zumal sie sich auf die Schifffahrt ja nicht aus rein intrinsischen Gründen eingelassen hat, sondern von Elrond überredet worden ist.

Gerade in den Bergen kann ich sie auch nachvollziehen, aber auch die Begleiter, die ja seit Jahrhunderten schon durch die Lande streichen, ohne irgendeinen Feind zu sehen. ich denke, das Symbol reicht ihnen an dieser Stelle nicht, weil sie ja wirklich nach Orks ausschau halten. 

Aber die Elben sind ja schon immer irgendwie sehr politisch intrigant unterwegs und man wollte jetzt halt den großen Sieg feiern – vermutlich hat man auch vor diesem Rat das nichtmehr begründen können, warum man weitermacht. Ich habe es auch eh so verstanden, dass die Gefahren jetzt nur auftauchen, eben weil die Elben den Frieden ausrufen. Zeitlich hätte man es auch so machen können, dass die Szene im hohen Norden theoretisch Jahre vorher stattfindet, aber ich denke, das wurde aus spannungsgründen nicht gemacht.


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2022)

ichmusssagen schrieb:


> es hindert Dich aber auch keiner daran, Du musst Dich ja an Debatten dieser Art nicht beteiligen


Es hindert Dich aber auch niemand daran die Serie einfach nicht anzusehen und anderweitig ein Sprachrohr für gesellschaftliche Missstände zu suchen. Ein passenderes als fiktionale Unterhaltung vielleicht.
Gründe ne Partei, geh demonstrieren oder was weiß ich was...
Reviewbombing als gesellschaftspolitisches Sprachrohr...was bitte ist oberflächlicher?


----------



## Schomy (7. Oktober 2022)

Gast1664961002 schrieb:


> Dann sprich doch mal mit mir und meiner Freundin. Wir fanden die ersten beiden Folgen toll und freuen uns riesig auf den Rest.
> 
> Für mich klingt es eher so, als würden einige Leute nicht akzeptieren können, dass es auch Menschen gibt, denen es einfach sehr gut gefällt. Da geht man dann schnell davon aus, dass die sicherlich keine Ahnung von Tolkien haben und wahrscheinlich jeden Mist toll finden, den ihnen die bösen Leute von Amazon vorsetzen.


Leider muss ich an Inteligenz jenen Menschen zweifeln, die diese Haufenkuhscheiße toll und großartig finden.
Wie ist für euch logisch, dass jemand in den Ozean springt und dann paar Tausend Km schwimmt, aber dann zufällig mitten im Ozean auf einige Menschen auf einem Floß treffen und dann auch zufällig frisst ein Monster alle außer einen. Galadriel und Discont-Aragorn werden dann auch zufällig von einem Schiff gerettet.
Was in Mordor passiet ist noch unlogischer. Elben sehen nicht, dass Orks mehrere Hektar Wald zerstört haben und mehrere Dörfer überfallen obwohl dass ihr Job ist und sie außerordentliche Sicht haben.  Alles weil ein bestimmte Handlung passieren muss. Alles ist aufgezwungen. Dialoge machen keinen Sinn. Galadriel ist Marry-Sue meets Caren meets tasmanischen Teufel.
Es ist fast so schlimm wie Obi-Wan. Derzeit 2/10 aber mit Potential auf 1.
Dass die ganze Truppe nun einen pyrotechnischen Sturm überleben wird, ist lächerlich.


----------

